# Movie Handgun Question



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

It was suggested to me that this gun was a 1911:
Movie: Road To Perdition
Cast: Tom Hanks, Paul Newman, Jude Law
Question: What was Tom Hank's character, Michael Sullivan's handgun in the movie?
Question 2: Where can I get one? I would love to have one. 
Kontreren:numbchuck:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

kontreren said:


> It was suggested to me that this gun was a 1911:
> Movie: Road To Perdition
> Cast: Tom Hanks, Paul Newman, Jude Law
> Question: What was Tom Hank's character, Michael Sullivan's handgun in the movie?
> ...


Long time since I saw the movie but I do believe it was a colt Govt. 1911


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Just watched the trailer for Road To Perdition. Yep, that's a 1911.

Where can you get one? Anywhere, but don't forget to look at the Classifieds section of this forum. http://handgunforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=74


----------

